# Moving to south of France instead??!



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi guys 

Having pondered the feedback I got on the forum about moving to Estepona my husband and I are re-focusing our search on the south of France. There are many advantages to this including; my French is better, the economy is not as bad, there are more job opportunities for me, building regs are much tighter so no ugly/empty developments, and I've already lived in France. The main disadvantages are that the cost of living is higher and I don't think my husband will settle in as quickly. If this doesn't work out for us we will probably buy a holiday home in France or Spain. Thanks for the honest advice you gave me even if at times it's not always been that tactfully delivered! I really hope Spain comes through this rough patch and will continue to visit on holiday.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica escocesa said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Having pondered the feedback I got on the forum about moving to Estepona my husband and I are re-focusing our search on the south of France. There are many advantages to this including; my French is better, the economy is not as bad, there are more job opportunities for me, building regs are much tighter so no ugly/empty developments, and I've already lived in France. The main disadvantages are that the cost of living is higher and I don't think my husband will settle in as quickly. If this doesn't work out for us we will probably buy a holiday home in France or Spain. Thanks for the honest advice you gave me even if at times it's not always been that tactfully delivered! I really hope Spain comes through this rough patch and will continue to visit on holiday.


you're very welcome - I hope you get what you want - wherever you find it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

That's a shame, still if you feel you have more of a chance of making things work in France...


----------



## Ovidia77 (Jun 11, 2009)

The south of France isn't bad

We would have preferred Spain as well but we decided to come to France because of the auto-entrepreneur system. Much cheaper than the autonomo system. 

We work online so I don't really know how difficult it is to find employment but we do see a lot of people struggling. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ovidia77 said:


> The south of France isn't bad
> 
> We would have preferred Spain as well but we decided to come to France because of the auto-entrepreneur system. Much cheaper than the autonomo system.
> 
> ...



If you can spare the time, could you give a few details of the French autonomo equivalent, the auto-entrepreneur? I'm interested in how tax systems differ across Europe.

I'm guessing unemployment is biting in France as there are usually plenty of French tourists here in the summer but fewer this year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> If you can spare the time, could you give a few details of the French autonomo equivalent, the auto-entrepreneur? I'm interested in how tax systems differ across Europe.
> 
> I'm guessing unemployment is biting in France as there are usually plenty of French tourists here in the summer but fewer this year.


pop over to the France forum - there are loads of discussions about it there



where they belong


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Now, when we were initially looking to leave the UK, The South of France was our first choice. I was pretty much fluent, I'd spent alot of my teenage years there and my best friend moved there (and is still there after 9 years and loves it). We did our research and for us, we found that business opportunities werent as good, it was costlier and complicated to do almost anything. The cost of living seemed expensive. Also, at the time, the French werent really geared up for immigrants and it seemed that they would always favour their own - I dont know if its still like that (this is going back 6 or so years) and maybe it was just our circumstances that made it seem that way. However, France is a lovely country, I visit my friend fairly regularly (we're flying out next week)

What these friends of mine tend to do is spend their summers in France and their winters in Spain - which they say is much cheaper and "more British"???!!!! But France is their home, they love it and probably wont ever leave

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> pop over to the France forum - there are loads of discussions about it there
> 
> 
> 
> where they belong



Point taken 

Tbh I've never thought of looking in on other country forums. But I will now.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

See you in the France forum Mary! I have had a quick look at French jobs and it seems I could earn € 18 an hour teaching there as opposed to the €8 an hour in Spain. Even if you factor in an increased cost of living this seems better.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bevs the mod over there and she's very clever, knowledgeable and helpful. Its not quite as busy as Spain, so it may take time to get answers????? Come back and let us know how you get on tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Jo. Bev has replied but not much else happening you're right not as much traffic. I have a few friends who live in France (a couple in Corsica and a couple in Bordeaux) so I may start by contacting them to see what they think the lay of the land would be and find out rental/living costs and job situation. I don't think I'd move back to Corsica though - beautiful place but a year was enough!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Bevs the mod over there and she's very clever, knowledgeable and helpful. Its not quite as busy as Spain, so it may take time to get answers????? Come back and let us know how you get on tho!
> 
> Jo xxx


have you warned her that mrypg's on her way


----------

